# A new job and new chapter for the Zombie family.



## zombiesniper (Dec 2, 2020)

So I figured now would be a good time to let everyone know I may be a little absent from here for a bit.

I'm changing jobs and moving about 400km away. The family (including Jr.) will be following me in the summer.

It's a good thing. I'll double my current pay and moving to a cheaper housing market.

I promise I'll still be around but it will likely be a bit less for a while until we're all settled into the new routine.


----------



## Space Face (Dec 2, 2020)

Good luck.  I wish you well.


----------



## zombiesniper (Dec 2, 2020)

Thank you.


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 2, 2020)

You going to Timmins ?


----------



## limr (Dec 2, 2020)

Congrats! Hope things go smoothly and the family can join you soon!


----------



## zombiesniper (Dec 2, 2020)

Thank you.

I'll be moving to Petawawa to work for the Canadian Nuclear Laboratories.


----------



## ronlane (Dec 2, 2020)

zombiesniper said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I'll be moving to Petawawa to work for the Canadian Nuclear Laboratories.



So you are trying it out and seeing how long it takes you to start glowing before bringing JR and the rest of the family in. 

Good luck.


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Dec 2, 2020)

Good luck and look after yourselves during the (hopefully not too stressful) move.


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 2, 2020)

Ah, Pet and the Ottawa River!! Your going to need a canoe.
Hmm, means that Jr. will be closer to Algonquin.


----------



## zombiesniper (Dec 2, 2020)

Thank you.



ronlane said:


> So you are trying it out and seeing how long it takes you to start glowing before bringing JR and the rest of the family in.



As long as I'm not the Canadian Homer Simpson we'll be alright.


----------



## zombiesniper (Dec 2, 2020)

dxqcanada said:


> Ah, Pet and the Ottawa River!! Your going to need a canoe.
> Hmm, means that Jr. will be closer to Algonquin.



Yup nice and close. I want an 8 wheeled Argo.


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 2, 2020)

Achray and the Barron Canyon in Algonquin !!!
Ah, great memories ...


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 2, 2020)

Sounds like great news, congratulations!  Good luck with the move.  

I’m not familiar with the geography up there - will you be close to sone new scenic areas?  What about wildlife?


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Dec 3, 2020)

Congrats on the new job. I hope everyone will be happy and we see you back in form on here soon.


----------



## zombiesniper (Dec 3, 2020)

Thank you.



SquarePeg said:


> I’m not familiar with the geography up there - will you be close to sone new scenic areas? What about wildlife?



We'll be an hour outside of Algonquin park which has a lot of wildlife we don't normally get. The area we wish to buy in has Whippoorwills that will come almost right to your house and keep you awake at night.


----------



## Original katomi (Dec 3, 2020)

All the best wish you well with the move


----------



## BrentC (Dec 3, 2020)

Congrats Trevor!   Looks like it will be a perfect area for you and Logan.


----------



## terri (Dec 3, 2020)

zombiesniper said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sounds lovely!   You'll get used to those whippoorwills.   We had them years ago where we once lived, until the woods behind our house were "developed" and people moved in.   The birds left, and we missed them greatly.   I always found them soothing.

Good luck with the new job and the move!


----------



## zombiesniper (Dec 3, 2020)

Thank you all for the encouragement.


----------



## John Fantastic (Dec 6, 2020)

zombiesniper said:


> So I figured now would be a good time to let everyone know I may be a little absent from here for a bit.
> 
> I'm changing jobs and moving about 400km away. The family (including Jr.) will be following me in the summer.
> 
> ...



Good luck Zombiesniper on your new and hopefully more exciting job.


----------



## zombiesniper (Dec 6, 2020)

Thank you.


----------



## PJM (Dec 7, 2020)

Best of luck to you all on your new adventure.  I can't wait to see what you shoot in your new location.


----------



## zombiesniper (Dec 7, 2020)

Thank you.


----------



## johngpt (Dec 9, 2020)

Best to you Trevor!


----------



## zombiesniper (Dec 9, 2020)

Thank you.


----------



## VidThreeNorth (Dec 9, 2020)

Take some pictures!


----------



## zombiesniper (Feb 13, 2021)

Guess it's time for an update.

Passed the exam, oral board and completed my OJT. I'm now qualified and have been working for a couple of months.
The people are great to work with and I like my job. Our current house is going on the market this week and more houses are starting to come up for sale in the new area. Finances for the new house are all in place incase (we hope so) we take possession of the new house before the closing date of our current one.
All that's left to do is find the new home, move in and enjoy the new life.

I've had a little time to explore the area. Plenty of places to go for wildlife, we just need to get to know them better. Not as many Snowy owls but we have a place not too far that has them as well as short eared owls.

Hope everyone else's 2021 is starting off well.


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 13, 2021)

Sounds like everything is working out well!  Happy to hear it.  It must have been stressful, all that change, but it can also be energizing.  Best of luck with your new situation!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Feb 13, 2021)

I've always had a wandering tendency and know the kids are usually the ones most against a move, so I hope everyone in your family are happy and enthused. Best of luck!


----------



## zombiesniper (Feb 13, 2021)

Thank you.

Yes, exciting and stressful but that all part of change.


----------



## terri (Feb 13, 2021)

Great to hear everything's going so well!   Keep us posted and don't be a stranger.


----------



## zombiesniper (Feb 18, 2021)

We finalized the paperwork for our new house. I even get a shop and a bar!


----------



## BrentC (Feb 18, 2021)

zombiesniper said:


> We finalized the paperwork for our new house. I even get a shop and a bar!
> View attachment 203649 View attachment 203650 View attachment 203651




Looks great Trevor!  Even comes with perfectly sized tables for you


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Feb 18, 2021)

Whoa!Hey!NoShortJokes!


----------



## CherylL (Feb 18, 2021)

Wishing you and family the best with your move.


----------



## terri (Feb 19, 2021)

zombiesniper said:


> We finalized the paperwork for our new house. I even get a shop and a bar!
> View attachment 203649 View attachment 203650 View attachment 203651


Looks like a beautiful property, Trevor!   Lovely interior.  

In other news.....Happy Friday, hosers!


----------



## NancyMoranG (Feb 25, 2021)

Wow congrats and lovely home!!


----------



## zombiesniper (Mar 12, 2021)

Had to replace the Jeep.

Was just having to many troubles. I did upgrade nicely though.


----------



## terri (Mar 12, 2021)

Beautiful new ride!   Congrats!


----------



## zombiesniper (Mar 13, 2021)

Thank you.


----------



## zombiesniper (Jul 3, 2021)

Time for an update.

We took possession of the house yesterday. Movers moved in most of our things, only a bit left to go.
Mrs. Zombie decided to stay in the hotel one more night by herself as a stress relief while the little zombies, dog and I stayed in the new house. I may have cracked a new bottle of Lagavulin 16 last night and may be finishing it tonight. 

Mrs. Zombie and the little ones are very happy with the house and move so next is to get unpacked and settled in. Then we can see what our normal routine will be.


----------

